# Do you have room on your wrist for an iWatch? Galaxy watch? fitness device?



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

There are three interesting trends developing.

1. Men are starting to wear lots of things on their wrists besides watches.
Bracelets (leather or metals or wooden or other) are becoming increasingly popular. Although many find them to be extremely tacky, they still seem to be "in vogue" these days among guys in their 20s - 30s.

2. Fitness oriented wrist devices are becoming popular. Fitbit, nike fuelband, jawbone up, etc are quite popular these days. These devices are beginning to become more and more capable of measuring fitness data. Although they are still not quite there yet, the Apple m7 processor is a good step in that direction

3. Watches are possibly becoming the next stage for fight between Samsung and Apple. Samsung Galaxy watch has been launched already. Many thought it was a flop but it is reminiscent of pre-Android Samsung phones which were not so good either. Apple iWatch has only been in the rumor mill with little physical evidence, based on patents and curved glass displays coming online, it doesn't seem so far-fetched that Apple may release a device. Microsoft has dabbled into this quite a lot in the past as has sony and Pebble (startup product) has seen fair amount of success.



Based on these "trends," I think it seems like many (men) are wearing some kind of non-traditional watch on their wrist currently and will only do more in near future.

So I ask the gentlemen of this sub-forum whether you would entertain wearing in the future or are already wearing either bracelet, a fitness wrist device or iWatch.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

shnjb said:


> There are three interesting trends developing.
> 
> 1. Men are starting to wear lots of things on their wrists besides watches.
> Bracelets (leather or metals or wooden or other) are becoming increasingly popular. Although many find them to be extremely tacky, they still seem to be "in vogue" these days among guys in their 20s - 30s.
> ...


not me. I only strap mechanical devices to my wrist.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

.....and as a monitor for my fitness/exercise level, I can check the amount of sweat coming off me during my dojo exercises. I can also look in the mirror.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Funny you should mention this. I've been trying to decide which fitness band to purchase. I plan on wearing it either above my watch or on the other wrist. But, like you said, they're not quite there yet and no product ticks all the boxes. Leaning towards the FitBit Flex or the Jawbone UP24+.

Forgot to mention, I have no intention of wearing a smartwatch or the like. Going to stick to mechanical devices as my time telling medium of choice.


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

I really dislike bracelets and "decorative jewelry" in general, + I never go to the gym, I prefer to take a bicycle and roam (with a GPS locator to follow me on my phone...). 

So, no


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes - I would wear a fitness device as I am into keeping fit and going to the gym.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Galactic Sushiman said:


> I really dislike bracelets and "decorative jewelry" in general, + I never go to the gym, I prefer to take a bicycle and roam (with a GPS locator to follow me on my phone...).
> 
> So, no


it measures sleep data too.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

shnjb said:


> it measures sleep data too.


As does my phone too!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I guess the members here probably represent less than 1% of potential buyers for these new "watches."

I think I'll probably buy one just to check it out because I like apple products.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I think wrist devices have already crashed and burned. So 2012.

In my opinion, computing devices lend themselves more readily to the Google Glass platform.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Orsoni said:


> I think wrist devices have already crashed and burned. So 2012.
> 
> In my opinion, computing devices lend themselves more readily to the Google Glass platform.


I wouldn't say that until the apple version comes out.
Samsung gear is definitely a complete failure though. 
1 day claimed battery life and requires galaxy phone to work lol.....


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Wearable Technology at CES 2014: Smart Watches, Activity Trackers, Glasses, and More - Mac Rumors


----------



## anicca (Jun 29, 2012)

smartwatches seem so redundant. i just do not see them taking off. if i want to use my smartphone, i will use my smartphone... only thing on my wrist will be a mechanical watch


----------



## aquaholic3 (Dec 29, 2011)

shnjb said:


> I wouldn't say that until the apple version comes out.
> Samsung gear is definitely a complete failure though.
> 1 day claimed battery life and requires galaxy phone to work lol.....


the apple device will just be a simplified version of samsungs that cost more. Im sure lots of people will buy them because of the apple name but it wont be anything ground breaking. What can a smart watch do better than a smart phone? If apple comes out with a product, you can bet google has already had it for a while.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeez, even in a watch forum the Google fanboys are out.


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wouldn't battery charging be a hassle with "smart" watches?


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

MarkingTime said:


> Jeez, even in a watch forum the Google fanboys are out.


Old grumpy Apple fan spotted!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm far from a Google fan boy. 

I hardly ever use my mobile phone so, if anything, I'm a Luddite.

I simply feel that if you're gonna delve into computer stuff, the Google Glass thingie would be a lot handier than trying to look at a tiny screen on your wrist.


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it embarrassing to admit I had to google the fitness devices? That jawbone one looks like it delivers....


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

It used to be only criminals who wore such devices on their ankles. Just sayin'...

Yes, I have a smartphone. I've also recently activated one of my dumbphones. Unless companies like Apple and Google can prove that they're not working to destroy my privacy, I'm never buying another product from them ever again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Some of these latest pics look like they're more of fitness devices than watches.


----------



## Andrew McGregor (Dec 27, 2011)

TimelessFan said:


> It used to be only criminals who wore such devices on their ankles. Just sayin'...
> 
> Yes, I have a smartphone. I've also recently activated one of my dumbphones. Unless companies like Apple and Google can prove that they're not working to destroy my privacy, I'm never buying another product from them ever again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're never buying another phone then, and have fun finding a web browser for your computer (hint: firefox on linux, built from source code). It's a logical impossibility to prove that, not to mention the insane legislation that means US corporations and individuals are not allowed to disclose that they have received 'national security letters'.

Have a read of Apple and Google's actual privacy policies... those things have legal teeth because they create an expectation. Then decide if you're happy.

Also, spot the irony here... posted from an iPhone?


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

I had to google fitness devices too. I'm a mountain biker, google glasses look very promising. Looking at a garmin on handlebar can be challenging in some situations. On my wirst, when not riding, only mechanical watches...

Thank you tapatalk!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I have the Garmin Forerunner 10, a basic GPS watch which I use when I go for a jog to track where I've been jogging and how long I've taken. Quite interesting when you compare your runs. But other than for jogging I sometimes wear it in the house. It doesn't have a classic look so it won't replace my other watches.

But I see that Motorola and Pebble are coming up with more dressier looking smartwatches and although I may be tempted to get a smartwatch, if only out of curiosity or as a new category in one's watch collection , I doubt that they will permanently replace my 'normal' watches. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk (Jan 3, 2012)

shnjb said:


> Some of these latest pics look like they're more of fitness devices than watches.


Those look like they'd be very annoying on the wrist when exercising. A strap would be more comfortable than a bangle type effort. They look quite cool though.


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

I like gadgets as much as the next man, I wouldn't say I'm an Apple fanboy but I have owned several iphones, ipads and macbooks (as well as several android phones). I just can't get excited about the prospect of an iwatch. I don't see why you'd pay a premium for something that can be achieved by taking your phone out of your pocket. I'll be sticking to good old fashioned mechanical watches I think!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Nic1930 said:


> I like gadgets as much as the next man, I wouldn't say I'm an Apple fanboy but I have owned several iphones, ipads and macbooks (as well as several android phones). I just can't get excited about the prospect of an iwatch. I don't see why you'd pay a premium for something that can be achieved by taking your phone out of your pocket. I'll be sticking to good old fashioned mechanical watches I think!


That is the intended use for the current generation of smart watches.

I seriously doubt that apple will go down that route.
It's pretty clear at this point that the focus of the apple wearable will be on health,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Seems redundant; having an instrument on your wrist that does EXACTLY the same thing as what's in your pocket anyway... Outside of "Nerdland" I don't see these gadgets taking any serious hold. I also see "privacy issues" with having whomever your with automatically knowing who's calling you in "real time" by virtue of "bird dogging" your wrist. 
"Oh... Well, a cellphone does EXACTLY the same thing a wristwatch does." NO... As technical as phones are these days (and the wristwear that supports them) watches...are...for the lack of a better term 'jewlery' for guys. I know many guys that, other than a wedding ring, a watch is the ONLY metallic accessory that they'll wear. A watch, a FINE WATCH is less about "time" and more about MAKING A STATEMENT; taste and style. I don't think, as of yet, that the "SmartWatch" fills that niche'. Hey... GUYS LOVE GEARS!


----------



## Trendydandy (Sep 30, 2006)

I wear Pebble smart watch on left wrist and Jawbone UP24 on the right. I love them both !!!!


----------

